# Leg Paralysis



## superflyer (Sep 13, 2008)

Does anyone know of an illness that causes paralysis to the right leg?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Is it a hen?


----------



## superflyer (Sep 13, 2008)

*Egg Bound or Virus?*

Hi thanks for writing. I picked up a feral that appeared to have been grazed by a car. His poop looked good. His right leg felt okay but both the right leg and foot did not move and his right wing seemed sore so I applied a splint. Now the toes on the right foot move a little now and then. He supports himself with his left leg but he holds the foot on its side not flat. I did not isolate him. Now a hen has intermittent paralysis. She has babies that have just turned black . Sometimes she flies and falls and can't stand. When this happens I put her in a treatment cage but next thing I know she is back on her feet and wants to come out. I read a little about egg bound problems But how do you check to determine if a hen is egg bound? I gave her extra greens and sesame seed. I put oyster shell grit and broken up calcium tablets in with her. I tried putting a small piece of moist calcium tab in her mouth but she spit it out. Now her husband and two older children look mildly ill. A friend told me it would be good to put a humidifier in the room. But I don’t want to make the room cold and damp unless I need to.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Since the other birds are also feeling unwell, I would seriously consider paratyphoid (salmonellosis) as the cause. The on-line pigeon supply houses all carry medication for this. It's always best to know for sure what is wrong before treating, but if that is not possible, I'd go with a paratyphoid medication.

You can gently feel the pelvic/abdominal area of the hen to see if you can feel an egg in there.

I don't think I would use the humidifier .. can't think of how that would help unless the hen is egg bound and then you would probably want to take a more direct route of getting moisture and heat to her.

Terry


----------



## superflyer (Sep 13, 2008)

*What should I feel?*

Terry what should I be trying to feel? Will I feel the curve of the egg?
I felt her chest this afternoon. I didn't seem to feel any protrusion. The family
of six is in a room that is separated by a screen door from 4 more on one side and three on the other side. They are rescues and their off spring. So far none of them seem seriously ill. They all eat ok and the poop seems as usual. I wonder if there are different strains of the viruses and bacterial infections. The guy with the splint has always seemed healthy other than his legs. Two of the other recent recuses seemed like they had small colds when I brought them home. They could not fly when I found them. One had broken and missing feathers and the other seems to have a sore wing. He holds it up ok though.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

superflyer said:


> Terry what should I be trying to feel? Will I feel the curve of the egg?


Yes, you would actually be feeling an egg shape/hard object in there .. 



> I felt her chest this afternoon. I didn't seem to feel any protrusion.


You won't feel anything in the chest area unless there is a large canker growth there which I don't think is the case .. you want to be checking the lower abdominal area for an egg.

Guess maybe I misread your original post, BUT *I'd still be thinking paratyphoid*.

Terry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm thinking the same.
You can get Baytril here...

http://www.allbirdproducts.com/bird_medication.html

I would order it right away.


----------



## Sushmit (Nov 25, 2014)

Dear Friends,
This is a great problem in my home...each and every chicks getting problem in legs,they can not walk,try to pull the body by chest and wings...
What i can do ??? Pls help me out...


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

If salmonella, do what T says. If eggbound the best treatment to TRY at first is WARMTH in house and sugar water. This goes for any and all birds. I have caged birds and friends had a parrot that was eggbound and weak. Gave it honey water and a heat lamp covering half of the cage and next morning she laid the second egg and was right back to normal.
Also if you can get your hands on medicam anti inflammatory then this also helps with the inflamed oviduct. It is a pain killer as well and may help her push the egg out if that is the case. I keep a bottle just for the birds.
If the egg is huge and cannot come out, need a vet to deal with it. I would not mess too much with feeling for egg as you can break it inside the hen and that will be the end of her.


----------



## Sushmit (Nov 25, 2014)

Dear,
Its happening with only the chicks....adults are fine,they dont have any problem...


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Are they dying? have you had dead in shell, did you treat parents for salmonella and canker before breeding? What is in the feed or water, could be many things. Can you post a pic for the members to look at and maybe get an idea. Are the eyes clean vents clean???


----------



## Sushmit (Nov 25, 2014)

Dear,
No i never treatment to anyone...No they are not dying ...they are fine without the legs...they can not stand up...
Tomorrow i will upload the picture...


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

If they are only chicks, then it is possible they are suffering from a calcium deficiency. We have had that happen with a whole batch of baby eurasian collared doves we rescued a few years back. They would, if it is this, need a calcium supplement containing vitamin D3. Not a human calcium supplement, but a liquid based supplement that definitely has *D3*.


----------



## Sushmit (Nov 25, 2014)

Yes john,i am using calcium with vitamin D3 medicine...but there is no recovery... am also using multi vitamin...


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

My vet recommended vitamin A, in a medicine containing the A and D3 vitamins. Some paralyses are not caused by calcium deficiency but by the destruction of neuronal transmitters by diseases such Coccidiosis or Salmonellosis.

I used such a treatment and experienced considerable recovery, though I'm not sure is because AD3 or because calcium, as I given both of them.


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. I have seen this before. Someone had chickens that made the pigeon drinkers dirty with the dust in the air. It was not the sunshine problem but a bacterial one. If i remember: Chloratetracyline : yellow powder for chickens was used directly in the mouth at a certain dose and it made the lame well. 
Chickens also get like this: It is called Merk or Marek's disease. I think this one is a virus and our pigeons are immune to it, or So I hope.


----------

